# downtube on Tuscany



## hooo_ah (Nov 5, 2004)

Is the downtube on the new Tuscany extruded from a solid piece of Ti or is it welded like the Ultimate?


----------



## Cool Roadie nom de Plume (Apr 8, 2004)

*Extruded*

The tuscany, being 3/2.5 is all extruded - including downtube. 6/4 Ti on the higher end bikes cannot be extruded and is thus formed into 2 shells and weled into tubes.

Also thanks for allowing me a gratuitous chance to display my stable (Tuscany and Heckler - his, Marinoni - hers). Notice dirty great U-lock on Tuscany - trust no one - even house guests....


----------

